# Ski Boot Bags



## Nick (Dec 15, 2011)

I just replaced my ski boot bag that I literally got for my 10th birthday. I had a hideous neon green bag that was awesome back in 1990. 

Anyway it served me well, but the boots were in the same place with everything else, and it also bugged me that I couldn't really fit everythign into it. I could get boots, pants and goggles but that was about it. Also I wanted something with a separate boot compartment to keep all my clothes from getting grungy and wet. 

Just picked up this  Transpack XT1  in blue: 







Haven't taken it to the mt yet but I can already tell it's going to be much better. Has backpack straps which are a nice touch (my last one just had a shoulder strap). Also has separate pockets for boots and plenty of space to fit pants and even a helmet, which I definitely wouldn't have been able to fit on my last set. 

What are you guys using to carry stuff too / from the mountain?


----------



## hammer (Dec 15, 2011)

Every person in the family has a Transpack...have worked out really well.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 15, 2011)

Same bag, same color. Love it. 

I just bought my wife a new XT1 for Christmas. One of her zippers broke and it was starting to wear a bit in the boot pocket.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 15, 2011)

Got one of these in red: http://www.amazon.com/TEAM-PACK-SKI-BOOT-BAG/dp/B000WZYRNO





Going on my 4th year with it. Pretty bomb proof and made locally out in western MA.


----------



## marcski (Dec 15, 2011)

All four of us have a transpack. They are pretty ergonomic, but I think they could be a bit more durable...at least if you want it to last 22 years, Nick.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 15, 2011)

Need to pick up some of the Jr versions for my kids. Have a hard time dishing out what they are asking for them.


----------



## Puck it (Dec 15, 2011)

Pick this up last week for $110 on Amazon

http://www.amazon.com/Mammut-Cargon...=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1323980678&sr=1-1


----------



## Nick (Dec 15, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Pick this up last week for $110 on Amazon
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Mammut-Cargon...=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1323980678&sr=1-1



That thing is hardcore... looks like a great travel bag as well.


----------



## Nick (Dec 15, 2011)

I'll take a picture of my old bag when I get back home. You guys will probably shit your pants when you see it. 

Interesting side note: my sister (SkiStef) has the same old bag, but in pink. We both got them for christmas :lol:


----------



## Puck it (Dec 15, 2011)

Nick said:


> That thing is hardcore... looks like a great travel bag as well.



Has backpack straps and heading to Colo. with me


----------



## Black Phantom (Dec 15, 2011)

This still works just fine for me.


----------



## 180 (Dec 15, 2011)

I use the Athalon heated/ dryer bag


----------



## mlctvt (Dec 15, 2011)

Nick said:


> I just replaced my ski boot bag that I literally got for my 10th birthday. I had a hideous neon green bag that was awesome back in 1990.




Nick I bought the exact same bag yesterday too, the same color too!  
Altrec had it for $59.95 with free shipping.  

I bought one for my wife too. She wanted the checked one but it was $20 more so we ended up getting the solid color ones.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Dec 15, 2011)

I hate Transpacks.  IMO, they're ridiculously lame and dumb looking.  Almost as lame as that boot tree (I can't believe people still have those).

But, too each his own.  Personal Preference.


----------



## Nick (Dec 15, 2011)

mattchuck2 said:


> I hate Transpacks.  IMO, they're ridiculously lame and dumb looking.  Almost as lame as that boot tree (I can't believe people still have those).
> 
> But, too each his own.  Personal Preference.



What do you use.?


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 15, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> This still works just fine for me.



You keep your skis in a rack to make sure they don't loose camber too?


----------



## bvibert (Dec 15, 2011)

mattchuck2 said:


> I hate Transpacks.  IMO, they're ridiculously lame and dumb looking.  Almost as lame as that boot tree (I can't believe people still have those).
> 
> But, too each his own.  Personal Preference.



They do look pretty dorky, I'll give you that.  But I find mine to be extremely functional.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 15, 2011)

I have a Transpack too cause they look cool and are functional.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 15, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> I have a Transpack too cause they look cool and are functional.



+1


----------



## Nick (Dec 15, 2011)

I don't think they are that dorky. Let me find a pic of what I had before. THAT was dorky!


----------



## jack97 (Dec 15, 2011)

i use a strap, it's long enough to sling it over my shoulders. They sell these things at most ski shops. Never got into the big bag of stuff, imo..... what ever floats you boat.


----------



## Nick (Dec 15, 2011)

jack97 said:


> i use a strap, it's long enough to sling it over my shoulders. They sell these things at most ski shops. Never got into the big bag of stuff, imo..... what ever floats you boat.



I used to just use the velcro uppers from each boot together


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 15, 2011)

jack97 said:


> i use a strap, it's long enough to sling it over my shoulders. They sell these things at most ski shops. Never got into the big bag of stuff, imo..... what ever floats you boat.



Back before I got a booster strap with a buckle I just velcro-ed the two straps together and slung them over my shoulder.


----------



## Edd (Dec 15, 2011)

Used one for years with no issues.  Extremely practical.  Well, it's actually L.L. Bean but it's obviously the same thing that Beans just slapped their name onto.


----------



## jack97 (Dec 15, 2011)

daugher and ex spouse never got the hang of using the velcro, it would slip apart b/c the velcro was still dirty. I got several of the straps and we all got hooked.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Dec 15, 2011)

Nick said:


> What do you use.?



Normal backpack, boot straps together and slung over top.  This without the skis:






Like I said, no offense to anyone who likes the functionality of the Transpack, I just think they look dumb jutting out from your back a ridiculous amount.


----------



## Nick (Dec 15, 2011)

yeah I wouldn't take this bag on a hike up to Tucks or anything... it's for brining crap to a lodge and probably a sandwhich also


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 15, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> I have a Transpack too cause they look cool and are functional.


Extremely functional but I disagree about the looks. I relunctently got one because I saw the value of its functionalness. Used to sling the velcro straps together over the shoulders. Definitely easier just grabbing one pack with everything... but I definitely lost some style points. Worth it for the functionality, though.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 15, 2011)

I sell tons of transpacks.  I dont like the enclosed boots personally, so I dont have one.  I have a Rossi bag like this with the boots on the outside.





But I have had it around 6 years, and it could use replacing.  I will most likely get a Transpack because they are so functional, but I hate the look of them.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 16, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Need to pick up some of the Jr versions for my kids. Have a hard time dishing out what they are asking for them.



Poor kids can't even get a nice boot bag for their gear. Did you have a hard time "dishing out" for a new larger jacket for yourself since you "dished IN" all the food over the summer and your stuff doesn't fit? I see the two little ones won't even have a place to eat their meals since you are also selling the kitchen table on them, probably to pay for this stuff....http://forums.alpinezone.com/showpost.php?p=672514&postcount=3 :wink:


----------



## buellski (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 16, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Poor kids can't even get a nice boot bag for their gear. Did you have a hard time "dishing out" for a new larger jacket for yourself since you "dished IN" all the food over the summer and your stuff doesn't fit? I see the two little ones won't even have a place to eat their meals since you are also selling the kitchen table on them, probably to pay for this stuff....http://forums.alpinezone.com/showpost.php?p=672514&postcount=3 :wink:



Wow, you're being kind of a dick. Even with the wink.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 16, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Wow, you're being kind of a dick. Even with the wink.



Boredom, slow time of year at work.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 16, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Need to pick up some of the Jr versions for my kids. Have a hard time dishing out what they are asking for them.



got the jr for my daughter a few years ago and had similar thoughts on the $$, especially thinking it would not last long as she grew to larger boots.  she got it as a Christmas gift from us so it came out of that "budget".  I also factored in the effect HER having a boot bag would have on ME.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 16, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> got the jr for my daughter a few years ago and had similar thoughts on the $$, especially thinking it would not last long as she grew to larger boots.  she got it as a Christmas gift from us so it came out of that "budget".  I also factored in the effect HER having a boot bag would have on ME.



Most of the one's I had seen were close to $50 for the kids pack. Altrec had some for $32 so I went ahead and got them. Yes, them being able to carry their own boots and gear factored heavily into my decision to buy!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 16, 2011)

i got mine thru a guy in Mass....  Select Sports Bags (866 786 0942) boots strap on the outside, helmet pocket, large gear area and top zip pocket for accessories...sick bag


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 16, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Got one of these in red: http://www.amazon.com/TEAM-PACK-SKI-BOOT-BAG/dp/B000WZYRNO
> 
> 
> 
> ...





SKIQUATTRO said:


> i got mine thru a guy in Mass....  Select Sports Bags (866 786 0942) boots strap on the outside, helmet pocket, large gear area and top zip pocket for accessories...sick bag



Same thing I believe.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Dec 19, 2011)

I have a high sierra bag that I got a few years ago.  It's big enough for my boots, helmet, goggle box, ski pants, gloves, and coat.  Now with the coat in it, its a tight fit. I am really happy with it.  I think I only paid $40 for it.  It has back pack straps which is a must.


----------

